# Heeeellllllloooo



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllccccccooooommmmmmmmmmeeeeeeee!


Glad your here JB....... 4 generations! Wow, that is so
cool. I look forward to hearing about your families rich
bee experience.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy Bradley, I learned bees from my grandpappy and pappy, guess that makes me a 3rd generation beekeeper. Anyway...welcome! I wish you the best in your beekeeping pursuits!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, Sundance stole my ttthhhhhuuunnndderrrr but I just wanted to say hello right back. Four generations is impressive and we're glad you're here!


----------

